# I love it when the Baynet lifts my work from somd.com



## David

Here is the original press release I used as the basis:

http://www.scheerpartners.com/news/

There is also a screen capture attached.

Then here is my rewrite, with quite a few minor edits.

http://somd.com/news/headlines/2016/21298.php

Then magically, just now, the same story appears on the Baynet (which in and of itself is fine). However, it blatantly obvious that they stole it letter for letter from somd.com.

They even used the same exact title, which varies from the PR. I also uploaded a copy of mine with the changes I made from the original high-lighted and you can see those exact same changes elsewhere.

This is not the first time I have caught them doing this, but I am going to publicly call them out this time.

Do your own work!


----------



## CRHS89

tsk tsk Baynet


----------



## Misfit

As a fellow copy and paster, it is much easier to let someone else do.all the work.


----------



## RoseRed

Who is your NewsBot?  Most of their posts come after the stories have been posted elsewhere.  It is just as bad as the repeat news offenders like NHBoy.


----------



## jrt_ms1995

And it's a lot further than 7 miles from NAS Pax.


----------



## LostNFound

I'll agree plagiarism is wrong - so is supporting any trash "media". This forum seems to have a boner for somdnews or whatever the sweaty guy chasing ambulances calls his trashy site filled with pics of dead bodies and first responders. Also- someone already said it- the news bot is wasting space. 10/10 I click and its something I read 6 hours ago elsewhere. 
Bottom line - all bottom feeders are feeding in the same place- noted.


----------



## RoseRed

LostNFound said:


> I'll agree plagiarism is wrong - so is supporting any trash "media". This forum seems to have a boner for somdnews or whatever the sweaty guy chasing ambulances calls his trashy site filled with pics of dead bodies and first responders. Also- someone already said it- the *news bot is wasting space*. 10/10 I click and its something I read 6 hours ago elsewhere.
> Bottom line - all bottom feeders are feeding in the same place- noted.



I don't bother, it's just click bait. Same for NHBoy, I rarely click his threads unless they seem to grow some legs.


----------



## Gilligan

RoseRed said:


> I don't bother, it's just click bait. Same for NHBoy, I rarely click his threads unless they seem to grow some legs.



Legs, huh?  It's what else anything the boy has touched might grow that concerns me more.


----------

